# DM-linear error at boot

## ultraViolet

Hi !

After some hollydays, I upgraded my whole gentoo box and got some new error at boot time :

```
device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

device-mapper: table: 253:10: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167359

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167359

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 80583680

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 80583680

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167344

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167344

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167344

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167359

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167359

Buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block 161167359

```

I am using LVM and encrypted partitions, and I have seen that a new software called evms is involved in my system.

So, first question, what is the meanings of these errors and why are they are they occuring now ?

Second question, if evms is the responsible how can I get rid of it ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## gustafson

I have this error message after upgrading sys-fs/device-mapper.  I've been able to downgrade and run without problems... but I would prefer to allow the upgrades.  Ideas?

----------

## gustafson

Found a fix that worked for me.

After an upgrade to device-mapper, I had to remove /etc/lvm/cache/.cache. This caused it to be regenerated and restored function.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4558973.html#4558973

----------

